# Milnet.ca Routine Orders



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks,

I've decided to collect and post a few statistics on how the site operates. On a monthly basis, I'll be posting these "Routine Orders" to give you a statistical sense for how things have been running. Eventually I'd like to evolve this into a more personal feature but with my current time constraints, this is as good as I could do for March. Without further fanfare, here are some general statistics about Milnet.ca last month:

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for March 2008


Total Visits*281,450*Total Unique Visitors*135,667*Unique Pages*10,299,735*Page Hits*22,727,801*Total Bandwidth*138.27 gb*User Registrations*454*Active Users*2,349*Member Birthdays in March*363*Accepted Terms & Conditions*387*New Subscribers*6*Expired Subscribers*9*Subscriber Status Changes*105*Posts*13,837*Edited Posts*873*Personal Messages*3,145*Moderator Actions*1,357*Banned User Blocked Actions*79*Lifted Warnings*4*Links Submitted*3*New Photos*26*Updated Photos*40*Ad Requests*826,683*Ad Impressions*207,203*Ad Clicks*43,661*Calendar Entries in March 2008*0*Calendar Entries March (Any Year)*172*

I'd be happy to answer questions about what any of these figures mean. Hopefully over time we'll be able to start picking out trends.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for April 2008


Total Visits*255,543*Total Unique Visitors*123,363*Unique Pages*9,633,071*Page Hits*20,595,600*Total Bandwidth*120.26 gb*User Registrations*385*Active Users*2,270*Member Birthdays in April*326*Accepted Terms & Conditions*321*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*17*Subscriber Status Changes*118*Posts*12,471*Edited Posts*944*Personal Messages*2,783*Moderator Actions*928*Banned User Blocked Actions*142*Lifted Warnings*4*Links Submitted*1*New Photos*26*Updated Photos*28*Ad Requests*722,513*Ad Impressions*210,554*Ad Clicks*287*Calendar Entries in April 2008*0*Calendar Entries April (Any Year)*124*


*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*10%*Army.ca*85%*Navy.ca*2%*Air-Force.ca*2%*



I'd like to keep this thread limited to the statistics, but discussion about these figures can occur here:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/73807.0.html


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for May 2008


Total Visits*263,207*Total Unique Visitors*129,526*Unique Pages*11,244,529*Page Hits*21,466,852*Total Bandwidth*124.52 gb*User Registrations*388*Active Users*2,180*Member Birthdays in May*329*Accepted Terms & Conditions*325*New Subscribers*7*Expired Subscribers*48*Subscriber Status Changes*84*Posts*11,321*Edited Posts*706*Personal Messages*2,176*Moderator Actions*622*Banned User Blocked Actions*64*Lifted Warnings*3*Links Submitted*14*New Photos*3*Updated Photos*15*Ad Requests*586,265*Ad Impressions*192,844*Ad Clicks*492*Calendar Entries in May 2008*0*Calendar Entries May (Any Year)*102*


*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*85%*Navy.ca*1%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for June 2008


Total Visits*275,068*Total Unique Visitors*136,841*Unique Pages*11,276,883*Page Hits*21,227,937*Total Bandwidth*137.78 gb*User Registrations*359*Active Users*2,156*Member Birthdays in June*379*Accepted Terms & Conditions*281*New Subscribers*3*Expired Subscribers*37*Subscriber Status Changes*81*Posts*10,605*Edited Posts*616*Personal Messages*1,894*Moderator Actions*443*Banned User Blocked Actions*58*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*5*New Photos*4*Updated Photos*95*Ad Requests*455,012*Ad Impressions*175,378*Ad Clicks*603*Calendar Entries in June 2008*0*Calendar Entries June (Any Year)*106*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*2%*Air-Force.ca*3%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for July 2008


Total Visits*259,638*Total Unique Visitors*126,378*Unique Pages*9,663,642*Page Hits*19,988,667*Total Bandwidth*123.19 gb*User Registrations*421*Active Users*2,161*Member Birthdays in July*369*Accepted Terms & Conditions*370*New Subscribers*3*Expired Subscribers*9*Subscriber Status Changes*94*Posts*9,964*Edited Posts*638*Personal Messages*1,980*Moderator Actions*512*Banned User Blocked Actions*42*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*13*New Photos*56*Updated Photos*56*Ad Requests*568,677*Ad Impressions*176,144*Ad Clicks*193*Calendar Entries in July 2008*0*Calendar Entries July (Any Year)*118*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*15%*Army.ca*80%*Navy.ca*2%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for August 2008


Total Visits*284,043*Total Unique Visitors*150,256*Unique Pages*7,202,802*Page Hits*17,806,849*Total Bandwidth*119.71 gb*User Registrations*404*Active Users*2,214*Member Birthdays in August*365*Accepted Terms & Conditions*324*New Subscribers*5*Expired Subscribers*15*Subscriber Status Changes*86*Posts*11,928*Edited Posts*782*Personal Messages*2,197*Moderator Actions*570*Banned User Blocked Actions*77*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*16*Updated Photos*50*Ad Requests*455,775*Ad Impressions*178,505*Ad Clicks*188*Calendar Entries in August 2008*0*Calendar Entries August (Any Year)*200*MilPoints Earned in August*29,194*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*84%*Navy.ca*2%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for September 2008


Total Visits*260,803*Total Unique Visitors*130,197*Unique Pages*5,626,641*Page Hits*17,033,590*Total Bandwidth*123.19 gb*User Registrations*413*Active Users*2,152*Member Birthdays in September*405*Accepted Terms & Conditions*351*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*9*Subscriber Status Changes*111*Posts*12,850*Edited Posts*863*Personal Messages*2,498*Moderator Actions*394*Banned User Blocked Actions*6*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*41*Updated Photos*41*Ad Requests*619,254*Ad Impressions*194,219*Ad Clicks*4,244*Calendar Entries in September 2008*0*Calendar Entries September (Any Year)*181*MilPoints Earned in September*317,137*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*16%*Army.ca*79%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for October 2008


Total Visits*271,268*Total Unique Visitors*137,711*Unique Pages*4,086,635*Page Hits*14,839,694*Total Bandwidth*126.98 gb*User Registrations*423*Active Users*2,201*Member Birthdays in October*402*Accepted Terms & Conditions*365*New Subscribers*0*Expired Subscribers*10*Subscriber Status Changes*112*Posts*9,299*Edited Posts*589*Personal Messages*1,918*Moderator Actions*891*Banned User Blocked Actions*52*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*5*Updated Photos*26*Ad Requests*665,699*Ad Impressions*158,835*Ad Clicks*1,189*Calendar Entries in October 2008*0*Calendar Entries October (Any Year)*104*MilPoints Earned in October*255,791*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*16%*Army.ca*79%*Navy.ca*2%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for November 2008


Total Visits*278,130*Total Unique Visitors*140,565*Unique Pages*3,917,925*Page Hits*16,709,403*Total Bandwidth*142.06gb*User Registrations*436*Active Users*2,172*Member Birthdays in November*348*Accepted Terms & Conditions*352*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*11*Subscriber Status Changes*120*Posts*10,819*Edited Posts*706*Personal Messages*1,923*Moderator Actions*426*Banned User Blocked Actions*611*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*3*Updated Photos*3*Ad Requests*718,033*Ad Impressions*178,251*Ad Clicks*2,000*Calendar Entries in November 2008*0*Calendar Entries November (Any Year)*72*MilPoints Earned in November*294,663*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for December 2008


Total Visits*234,523*Total Unique Visitors*120,023*Unique Pages*3,069,808*Page Hits*15,653,886*Total Bandwidth*100.38 gb*User Registrations*331*Active Users*2,114*Member Birthdays in December*382*Accepted Terms & Conditions*287*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*9*Subscriber Status Changes*89*Posts*10,173*Edited Posts*683*Personal Messages*1,637*Moderator Actions*706*Banned User Blocked Actions*95*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*12*Updated Photos*783*Ad Requests*579,128*Ad Impressions*155,566*Ad Clicks*1,582*Calendar Entries in December 2008*0*Calendar Entries December (Any Year)*102*MilPoints Earned in December*217,743*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*8%*Army.ca*87%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for January 2009


Total Visits*255,580*Total Unique Visitors*140,095*Unique Pages*2,802,468*Page Hits*16,441,315*Total Bandwidth*134.25 gb*User Registrations*498*Active Users*2,295*Member Birthdays in January*358*Accepted Terms & Conditions*420*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*6*Subscriber Status Changes*49*Posts*12,231*Edited Posts*723*Personal Messages*2,010*Moderator Actions*647*Banned User Blocked Actions*171*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*4*Updated Photos*12*Ad Requests*474,325*Ad Impressions*143,966*Ad Clicks*1,767*Calendar Entries in January 2009*0*Calendar Entries January (Any Year)*153*MilPoints Earned in January*311,793*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*6%*Army.ca*87%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for February 2009


Total Visits*228,201*Total Unique Visitors*124,820*User Registrations*434*Active Users*2,180*Member Birthdays in February*326*Accepted Terms & Conditions*354*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*8*Subscriber Status Changes*56*Posts*10,844*Edited Posts*545*Personal Messages*1,981*Moderator Actions*2,000*Banned User Blocked Actions*147*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*1*Updated Photos*1*Calendar Entries in February 2009*0*Calendar Entries February (Any Year)*191*MilPoints Earned in February*210,480*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*53%*Army.ca*81%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for March 2009


Total Visits*266,537*Total Unique Visitors*145,151*Unique Pages*2,391,291*Page Hits*15,316,056*Total Bandwidth*75.09 GB*User Registrations*565*Active Users*2,386*Member Birthdays in March*419*Accepted Terms & Conditions*478*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*11*Subscriber Status Changes*78*Posts*13,125*Edited Posts*737*Personal Messages*2,692*Moderator Actions*3,361*Banned User Blocked Actions*142*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in March 2009*0*Calendar Entries March (Any Year)*184*MilPoints Earned in March*320,235*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*3%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for April 2009


Total Visits*226,606*Total Unique Visitors*120,415*User Registrations*417*Active Users*2,227*Member Birthdays in April*389*Accepted Terms & Conditions*344*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*8*Subscriber Status Changes*70*Posts*8,730*Edited Posts*606*Personal Messages*1,737*Moderator Actions*2,298*Banned User Blocked Actions*2*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in April 2009*0*Calendar Entries April (Any Year)*126*MilPoints Earned in April*248,850*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for May 2009


Total Visits*211,867*Total Unique Visitors*113,366*User Registrations*372*Active Users*2,084*Member Birthdays in May*394*Accepted Terms & Conditions*299*New Subscribers*0*Expired Subscribers*10*Subscriber Status Changes*59*Posts*7,174*Edited Posts*428*Personal Messages*1,202*Moderator Actions*1,637*Banned User Blocked Actions*105*Lifted Warnings*2*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*17*Updated Photos*17*Calendar Entries in May 2009*0*Calendar Entries May (Any Year)*124*MilPoints Earned in May*212,295*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for June 2009


Total Visits*189,609*Total Unique Visitors*101,663*User Registrations*312*Active Users*1,935*Member Birthdays in June*418*Accepted Terms & Conditions*229*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*33*Subscriber Status Changes*84*Posts*7,130*Edited Posts*1,075*Personal Messages*1,378*Moderator Actions*1,776*Banned User Blocked Actions*87*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in June 2009*0*Calendar Entries June (Any Year)*126*MilPoints Earned in June*211,670*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for July 2009


Total Visits*185,167*Total Unique Visitors*98,721*User Registrations*378*Active Users*1,963*Member Birthdays in July*420*Accepted Terms & Conditions*302*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*4*Subscriber Status Changes*64*Posts*9,312*Edited Posts*659*Personal Messages*1,593*Moderator Actions*1,854*Banned User Blocked Actions*33*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*3,510**Updated Photos*3,510**Calendar Entries in July 2009*0*Calendar Entries July (Any Year)*121*MilPoints Earned in July*258,035*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*5%*Air-Force.ca*2%*

* From the Gallery rebuild.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for August 2009


Total Visits*194,399*Total Unique Visitors*102,495*User Registrations*396*Active Users*1,979*Member Birthdays in August*422*Accepted Terms & Conditions*317*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*6*Subscriber Status Changes*43*Posts*9,460*Edited Posts*790*Personal Messages*1,715*Moderator Actions*2,290*Banned User Blocked Actions*69*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*21*Updated Photos*21*Calendar Entries in August 2009*0*Calendar Entries August (Any Year)*203*MilPoints Earned in August*259,635*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*13%*Army.ca*79%*Navy.ca*6%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for September 2009


Total Visits*192,823*Total Unique Visitors*104,762*User Registrations*455*Active Users*2,099*Member Birthdays in September*447*Accepted Terms & Conditions*398*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*13*Subscriber Status Changes*57*Posts*8,070*Edited Posts*571*Personal Messages*1,439*Moderator Actions*2,226*Banned User Blocked Actions*102*Lifted Warnings*3*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*116*Updated Photos*119*Calendar Entries in September 2009*0*Calendar Entries September (Any Year)*200*MilPoints Earned in September*247,330*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*81%*Navy.ca*6%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for October 2009


Total Visits*197,125*Total Unique Visitors*108,014*User Registrations*410*Active Users*2,035*Member Birthdays in October*458*Accepted Terms & Conditions*356*New Subscribers*8*Expired Subscribers*8*Subscriber Status Changes*76*Posts*7,798*Edited Posts*555*Personal Messages*1,386*Moderator Actions*2,384*Banned User Blocked Actions*202*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*9*Updated Photos*9*Calendar Entries in October 2009*0*Calendar Entries October (Any Year)*107*MilPoints Earned in October*244,475*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for November 2009


Total Visits*191,947*Total Unique Visitors*110,025*User Registrations*360*Active Users*1,914*Member Birthdays in November*393*Accepted Terms & Conditions*307*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*8*Subscriber Status Changes*45*Posts*7,055*Edited Posts*553*Personal Messages*1,264*Moderator Actions*1,689*Banned User Blocked Actions*742*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*11*Updated Photos*11*Calendar Entries in November 2009*0*Calendar Entries November (Any Year)*83*MilPoints Earned in November*208,555*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*10%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*5%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for December 2009


Total Visits*168,720*Total Unique Visitors*92,835*User Registrations*272*Active Users*1,812*Member Birthdays in December*425*Accepted Terms & Conditions*220*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*9*Subscriber Status Changes*63*Posts*6,959*Edited Posts*479*Personal Messages*1,402*Moderator Actions*1,655*Banned User Blocked Actions*812*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*36*Updated Photos*37*Calendar Entries in December 2009*0*Calendar Entries December (Any Year)*114*MilPoints Earned in December*216,155*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for January 2010


Total Visits*210,512*Total Unique Visitors*118,217*User Registrations*373*Active Users*1,923*Member Birthdays in January*425*Accepted Terms & Conditions*319*New Subscribers*6*Expired Subscribers*5*Subscriber Status Changes*31*Posts*7,252*Edited Posts*547*Personal Messages*1,565*Moderator Actions*1,947*Banned User Blocked Actions*412*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in January 2010*0*Calendar Entries January (Any Year)*161*MilPoints Earned in January*229,830*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*81%*Navy.ca*6%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for February 2010


Total Visits*201,227*Total Unique Visitors*114,012*User Registrations*299*Active Users*1,653*Member Birthdays in February*358*Accepted Terms & Conditions*249*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*5*Subscriber Status Changes*35*Posts*5,637*Edited Posts*457*Personal Messages*1,141*Moderator Actions*1,338*Banned User Blocked Actions*367*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in February 2010*0*Calendar Entries February (Any Year)*191*MilPoints Earned in February*187,400*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*13%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for March 2010


Total Visits*211,287*Total Unique Visitors*116,333*User Registrations*365*Active Users*1,873*Member Birthdays in March*452*Accepted Terms & Conditions*319*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*7*Subscriber Status Changes*23*Posts*6,285*Edited Posts*464*Personal Messages*1,329*Moderator Actions*1,859*Banned User Blocked Actions*378*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*1*Calendar Entries in March 2010*0*Calendar Entries March (Any Year)*185*MilPoints Earned in March*221,790*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*13%*Army.ca*81%*Navy.ca*5%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for April 2010


Total Visits*185,417*Total Unique Visitors*97,124*User Registrations*333*Active Users*1,890*Member Birthdays in April*424*Accepted Terms & Conditions*300*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*6*Subscriber Status Changes*31*Posts*9,236*Edited Posts*575*Personal Messages*1,867*Moderator Actions*1,817*Banned User Blocked Actions*74*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in April 2010*0*Calendar Entries April (Any Year)*129*MilPoints Earned in April*229,995*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*15%*Army.ca*78%*Navy.ca*6%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for May 2010


Total Visits*212,841*Total Unique Visitors*109,000*User Registrations*333*Active Users*1,893*Member Birthdays in May*432*Accepted Terms & Conditions*282*New Subscribers*5*Expired Subscribers*7*Subscriber Status Changes*33*Posts*10,759*Edited Posts*650*Personal Messages*2,196*Moderator Actions*1,907*Banned User Blocked Actions*83*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*Calendar Entries in May 2010*0*Calendar Entries May (Any Year)*124*MilPoints Earned in May*255,855*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*84%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for June 2010


Total Visits*214,908*Total Unique Visitors*109,050*User Registrations*318*Active Users*1,839*Member Birthdays in June*457*Accepted Terms & Conditions*254*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*35*Subscriber Status Changes*21*Posts*11,472*Edited Posts*750*Personal Messages*2,033*Moderator Actions*1,833*Banned User Blocked Actions*629*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*1*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in June 2010*0*Calendar Entries June (Any Year)*126*MilPoints Earned in June*259,190*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*6%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for July 2010


Total Visits*221,542*Total Unique Visitors*110,083*User Registrations*309*Active Users*1,742*Member Birthdays in July*454*Accepted Terms & Conditions*269*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*4*Subscriber Status Changes*20*Posts*8,694*Edited Posts*535*Personal Messages*1,585*Moderator Actions*1,704*Banned User Blocked Actions*592*Lifted Warnings*3*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*6*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in July 2010*0*Calendar Entries July (Any Year)*121*MilPoints Earned in July*219,335*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*5%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for August 2010


Total Visits*232,303*Total Unique Visitors*115,230*User Registrations*328*Active Users*1,776*Member Birthdays in August*470*Accepted Terms & Conditions*268*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*7*Subscriber Status Changes*15*Posts*8,427*Edited Posts*492*Personal Messages*1,356*Moderator Actions*2,093*Banned User Blocked Actions*525*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*20*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in August 2010*0*Calendar Entries August (Any Year)*203*MilPoints Earned in August*204,315*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*81%*Navy.ca*5%*Air-Force.ca*3%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for September 2010


Total Visits*234,508*Total Unique Visitors*117,884*User Registrations*370*Active Users*1,781*Member Birthdays in September*490*Accepted Terms & Conditions*295*New Subscribers*3*Expired Subscribers*9*Subscriber Status Changes*35*Posts*8,260*Edited Posts*460*Personal Messages*1,360*Moderator Actions*1,673*Banned User Blocked Actions*352*Lifted Warnings*1*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*1*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in September 2010*0*Calendar Entries September (Any Year)*204*MilPoints Earned in September*166,476*Afghan Ops Players*557*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*15%*Army.ca*79%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for October 2010


Total Visits*234,069*Total Unique Visitors*119,548*User Registrations*357*Active Users*1,792*Member Birthdays in October*498*Accepted Terms & Conditions*274*New Subscribers*5*Expired Subscribers*10*Subscriber Status Changes*29*Posts*10,248*Edited Posts*591*Personal Messages*1,439*Moderator Actions*1,563*Banned User Blocked Actions*511*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*92*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in October 2010*0*Calendar Entries October (Any Year)*111*MilPoints Earned in October*250,538*Afghan Ops Players*858*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for November 2010


Total Visits*276,080*Total Unique Visitors*137,653*User Registrations*405*Active Users*1,814*Member Birthdays in November*426*Accepted Terms & Conditions*286*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*12*Subscriber Status Changes*28*Posts*9,581*Edited Posts*546*Personal Messages*1,382*Moderator Actions*2,146*Banned User Blocked Actions*437*Lifted Warnings*3*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in November 2010*0*Calendar Entries November (Any Year)*84*MilPoints Earned in November*706,044*Afghan Ops Players*1,173*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*14%*Army.ca*79%*Navy.ca*5%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for December 2010


Total Visits*246,986*Total Unique Visitors*118,526*User Registrations*403*Active Users*1,735*Member Birthdays in December*472*Accepted Terms & Conditions*262*New Subscribers*1*Expired Subscribers*4*Subscriber Status Changes*28*Posts*8,709*Edited Posts*506*Personal Messages*1,367*Moderator Actions*2,204*Banned User Blocked Actions*611*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in December 2010*0*Calendar Entries December (Any Year)*116*MilPoints Earned in December*908,192*Afghan Ops Players*1,389*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*80%*Navy.ca*6%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for January 2011


Total Visits*298,160*Total Unique Visitors*141,274*User Registrations*474*Active Users*1,839*Member Birthdays in January*470*Accepted Terms & Conditions*306*New Subscribers*1*Expired Subscribers*6*Subscriber Status Changes*21*Posts*9,887*Edited Posts*557*Personal Messages*1,391*Moderator Actions*2,199*Banned User Blocked Actions*5,618*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in January 2011*0*Calendar Entries January (Any Year)*161*MilPoints Earned in January*621,194*Afghan Ops Players*1,573*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*13%*Army.ca*79%*Navy.ca*6%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for February 2011


Total Visits*266,737*Total Unique Visitors*128,512*User Registrations*403*Active Users*1,708*Member Birthdays in February*388*Accepted Terms & Conditions*249*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*6*Subscriber Status Changes*22*Posts*7,813*Edited Posts*472*Personal Messages*1,241*Moderator Actions*2,238*Banned User Blocked Actions*5,369*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in February 2011*0*Calendar Entries February (Any Year)*191*MilPoints Earned in February*981,999*Afghan Ops Players*1,757*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*79%*Navy.ca*8%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for April 2011


Total Visits*266,120*Total Unique Visitors*125,523*User Registrations*361*Active Users*1,834*Member Birthdays in April*456*Accepted Terms & Conditions*282*New Subscribers*0*Expired Subscribers*4*Subscriber Status Changes*28*Posts*8,866*Edited Posts*551*Personal Messages*1,474*Moderator Actions*1,775*Banned User Blocked Actions*2,185*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*1*New Photos*2*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in April 2011*0*Calendar Entries April (Any Year)*130*MilPoints Earned in April*686,813*Afghan Ops Players*2,066*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*14%*Army.ca*69%*Navy.ca*12%*Air-Force.ca*5%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for May 2011


Total Visits*211,766*Total Unique Visitors*100,637*User Registrations*307*Active Users*1,788*Member Birthdays in May*459*Accepted Terms & Conditions*249*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*10*Subscriber Status Changes*26*Posts*8,022*Edited Posts*419*Personal Messages*1,138*Moderator Actions*1,606*Banned User Blocked Actions*3,924*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in May 2011*0*Calendar Entries May (Any Year)*105*MilPoints Earned in May*696,839*Afghan Ops Players*2,183*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*78%*Navy.ca*8%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for June 2011


Total Visits*276,616*Total Unique Visitors*126,986*User Registrations*313*Active Users*1,679*Member Birthdays in June*486*Accepted Terms & Conditions*238*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*31*Subscriber Status Changes*36*Posts*8,503*Edited Posts*435*Personal Messages*1,242*Moderator Actions*1,501*Banned User Blocked Actions*2,985*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*1*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in June 2011*0*Calendar Entries June (Any Year)*106*MilPoints Earned in June*623,409*Afghan Ops Players*2,308*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*14%*Army.ca*80%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for July 2011


Total Visits*268,080*Total Unique Visitors*124,204*User Registrations*362*Active Users*1,650*Member Birthdays in July*500*Accepted Terms & Conditions*236*New Subscribers*3*Expired Subscribers*5*Subscriber Status Changes*14*Posts*7,297*Edited Posts*438*Personal Messages*1,305*Moderator Actions*1,603*Banned User Blocked Actions*5,699*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in July 2011*0*Calendar Entries July (Any Year)*119*MilPoints Earned in July*426,356*Afghan Ops Players*2,415*


*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*14%*Army.ca*79%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*3%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for August 2011


Total Visits*246,233*Total Unique Visitors*117,037*User Registrations*418*Active Users*1,709*Member Birthdays in August*506*Accepted Terms & Conditions*271*New Subscribers*4*Expired Subscribers*4*Subscriber Status Changes*36*Posts*7,285*Edited Posts*450*Personal Messages*1,252*Moderator Actions*1,861*Banned User Blocked Actions*4,934*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*2*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in August 2011*0*Calendar Entries August (Any Year)*200*MilPoints Earned in August*645,270*Afghan Ops Players*2,582*


*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for September 2011


Total Visits*209,641*Total Unique Visitors*101,100*User Registrations*360*Active Users*1,606*Member Birthdays in September*523*Accepted Terms & Conditions*193*New Subscribers*0*Expired Subscribers*6*Subscriber Status Changes*23*Posts*7,025*Edited Posts*503*Personal Messages*1,266*Moderator Actions*1,809*Banned User Blocked Actions*9,307*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*1*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in September 2011*0*Calendar Entries September (Any Year)*185*MilPoints Earned in September*654,351*Afghan Ops Players*2,751*


*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*13%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for October 2011


Total Visits*266,819*Total Unique Visitors*122,585*User Registrations*389*Active Users*1,544*Member Birthdays in October*528*Accepted Terms & Conditions*187*New Subscribers*0*Expired Subscribers*9*Subscriber Status Changes*13*Posts*7,889*Edited Posts*438*Personal Messages*929*Moderator Actions*1,632*Banned User Blocked Actions*28,354*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in October 2011*0*Calendar Entries October (Any Year)*108*MilPoints Earned in October*337,288*Afghan Ops Players*2,949*


*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for November 2011


Total Visits*299,142*Total Unique Visitors*139,970*User Registrations*437*Active Users*1,652*Member Birthdays in November*460*Accepted Terms & Conditions*213*New Subscribers*0*Expired Subscribers*7*Subscriber Status Changes*17*Posts*7,346*Edited Posts*392*Personal Messages*952*Moderator Actions*1,962*Banned User Blocked Actions*43,505*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*2*New Photos*23*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in November 2011*0*Calendar Entries November (Any Year)*75*MilPoints Earned in November*983,633*Afghan Ops Players*3,237*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for December 2011


Total Visits*265,136*Total Unique Visitors*104,772*User Registrations*464*Active Users*1,588*Member Birthdays in December*519*Accepted Terms & Conditions*187*New Subscribers*5*Expired Subscribers*4*Subscriber Status Changes*38*Posts*7,333*Edited Posts*353*Personal Messages*1,361*Moderator Actions*1,855*Banned User Blocked Actions*48,958*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in December 2011*0*Calendar Entries December (Any Year)*104*MilPoints Earned in December*877,510*Afghan Ops Players*3,562*


*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*10%*Army.ca*86%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for January 2012


Total Visits*233,612*Total Unique Visitors*100,777*User Registrations*482*Active Users*1,695*Member Birthdays in January*520*Accepted Terms & Conditions*251*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*3*Subscriber Status Changes*31*Posts*8,355*Edited Posts*407*Personal Messages*1,524*Moderator Actions*2,084*Banned User Blocked Actions*46,814*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*2*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in January 2012*0*Calendar Entries January (Any Year)*163*MilPoints Earned in January*1,072,316*Afghan Ops Players*3,699*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*13%*Army.ca*84%*Navy.ca*2%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for February 2012


Total Visits*202,132*Total Unique Visitors*90,710*User Registrations*512*Active Users*1,655*Member Birthdays in February*415*Accepted Terms & Conditions*237*New Subscribers*1*Expired Subscribers*3*Subscriber Status Changes*23*Posts*9,776*Edited Posts*491*Personal Messages*1,411*Moderator Actions*1,865*Banned User Blocked Actions*40,293*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*15*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in February 2012*0*Calendar Entries February (Any Year)*196*MilPoints Earned in February*1,411,550*Afghan Ops Players*3,821*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*13%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for March 2012


Total Visits*280,016*Total Unique Visitors*115,489*User Registrations*525*Active Users*1,731*Member Birthdays in March*510*Accepted Terms & Conditions*231*New Subscribers*1*Expired Subscribers*6*Subscriber Status Changes*16*Posts*10,303*Edited Posts*557*Personal Messages*1,607*Moderator Actions*2,371*Banned User Blocked Actions*56,548*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*47*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in March 2012*0*Calendar Entries March (Any Year)*175*MilPoints Earned in March*320,495*Afghan Ops Players*3,934*


*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*16%*Army.ca*78%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for April 2012


Total Visits*271,467*Total Unique Visitors*107,215*User Registrations*554*Active Users*1,788*Member Birthdays in April*481*Accepted Terms & Conditions*265*New Subscribers*7*Expired Subscribers*4*Subscriber Status Changes*15*Posts*9,230*Edited Posts*509*Personal Messages*1,759*Moderator Actions*2,654*Banned User Blocked Actions*61,084*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*89*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in April 2012*0*Calendar Entries April (Any Year)*130*MilPoints Earned in April*-2244*Afghan Ops Players*4,084*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I broke the stats with the server move, so these are a bit low:

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for May 2012


Total Visits*66,729*Total Unique Visitors*33,519*User Registrations*282*Active Users*1,583*Member Birthdays in May*478*Accepted Terms & Conditions*189*New Subscribers*6*Expired Subscribers*13*Subscriber Status Changes*26*Posts*7,336*Edited Posts*394*Personal Messages*1,715*Moderator Actions*1,369*Banned User Blocked Actions*64,886*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*114*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in May 2012*0*Calendar Entries May (Any Year)*105*MilPoints Earned in May*360,188*Afghan Ops Players*4,251*


*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*9%*Army.ca*86%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for June 2012


Total Visits*245,897*Total Unique Visitors*99,374*User Registrations*303*Active Users*1,553*Member Birthdays in June*506*Accepted Terms & Conditions*209*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*28*Subscriber Status Changes*23*Posts*7,769*Edited Posts*425*Personal Messages*991*Moderator Actions*1,317*Banned User Blocked Actions*30,069*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*254*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in June 2012*0*Calendar Entries June (Any Year)*107*MilPoints Earned in June*150,976*Afghan Ops Players*4,324*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*9%*Army.ca*86%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for July 2012


Total Visits*243,661*Total Unique Visitors*97,772*User Registrations*319*Active Users*1,535*Member Birthdays in July*522*Accepted Terms & Conditions*216*New Subscribers*1*Expired Subscribers*4*Subscriber Status Changes*7*Posts*7,030*Edited Posts*383*Personal Messages*973*Moderator Actions*1,599*Banned User Blocked Actions*36,205*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*224*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in July 2012*0*Calendar Entries July (Any Year)*119*MilPoints Earned in July*407,889*Afghan Ops Players*4,450*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*10%*Army.ca*85%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for August 2012


Total Visits*258,212*Total Unique Visitors*99,326*User Registrations*346*Active Users*1,600*Member Birthdays in August*528*Accepted Terms & Conditions*212*New Subscribers*1*Expired Subscribers*6*Subscriber Status Changes*22*Posts*7,614*Edited Posts*544*Personal Messages*1,446*Moderator Actions*1,654*Banned User Blocked Actions*27,830*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*341*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in August 2012*0*Calendar Entries August (Any Year)*201*MilPoints Earned in August*605,298*Afghan Ops Players*4,783*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*84%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for September 2012


Total Visits*259,221*Total Unique Visitors*106,483*User Registrations*379*Active Users*1,619*Member Birthdays in September*550*Accepted Terms & Conditions*218*New Subscribers*3*Expired Subscribers*5*Subscriber Status Changes*12*Posts*7,906*Edited Posts*479*Personal Messages*1,165*Moderator Actions*1,856*Banned User Blocked Actions*41,494*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*325*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in September 2012*0*Calendar Entries September (Any Year)*186*MilPoints Earned in September*504,982*Afghan Ops Players*5,090*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*9%*Army.ca*86%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for October 2012


Total Visits*300,011*Total Unique Visitors*116,126*User Registrations*423*Active Users*1,677*Member Birthdays in October*551*Accepted Terms & Conditions*239*New Subscribers*0*Expired Subscribers*8*Subscriber Status Changes*16*Posts*7,818*Edited Posts*453*Personal Messages*1,278*Moderator Actions*1,989*Banned User Blocked Actions*65,262*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*399*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in October 2012*0*Calendar Entries October (Any Year)*108*MilPoints Earned in October*437,289*Afghan Ops Players*5,404*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*1%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for November 2012


Total Visits*330,423*Total Unique Visitors*132,151*User Registrations*463*Active Users*1,600*Member Birthdays in November*485*Accepted Terms & Conditions*279*New Subscribers*1*Expired Subscribers*4*Subscriber Status Changes*15*Posts*7,403*Edited Posts*469*Personal Messages*1,156*Moderator Actions*2,310*Banned User Blocked Actions*2,721*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*426*New Photos*5*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in November 2012*0*Calendar Entries November (Any Year)*74*MilPoints Earned in November*304,200*Afghan Ops Players*5,638*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*12%*Army.ca*82%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for December 2012


Total Visits*311,978*Total Unique Visitors*119,060*User Registrations*348*Active Users*1,521*Member Birthdays in December*539*Accepted Terms & Conditions*180*New Subscribers*1*Expired Subscribers*6*Subscriber Status Changes*22*Posts*5,865*Edited Posts*393*Personal Messages*1,194*Moderator Actions*1,708*Banned User Blocked Actions*80,103*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*416*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in December 2012*0*Calendar Entries December (Any Year)*104*MilPoints Earned in December*683,728*Afghan Ops Players*5,845*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*11%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*4%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for January 2013


Total Visits*447,730*Total Unique Visitors*144,555*User Registrations*579*Active Users*1,707*Member Birthdays in January*559*Accepted Terms & Conditions*263*New Subscribers*2*Expired Subscribers*1*Subscriber Status Changes*21*Posts*7,817*Edited Posts*528*Personal Messages*1,868*Moderator Actions*2,558*Banned User Blocked Actions*1,552*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*702*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in January 2013*0*Calendar Entries January (Any Year)*163*MilPoints Earned in January*850,130*Afghan Ops Players*6,058*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*10%*Army.ca*85%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for February 2013


Total Visits*566,548*Total Unique Visitors*125,510*User Registrations*538*Active Users*1,681*Member Birthdays in February*435*Accepted Terms & Conditions*210*New Subscribers*3*Expired Subscribers*3*Subscriber Status Changes*17*Posts*6,950*Edited Posts*405*Personal Messages*1,550*Moderator Actions*2,499*Banned User Blocked Actions*36,984*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*1,389*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in February 2013*0*Calendar Entries February (Any Year)*196*MilPoints Earned in February*621,715*Afghan Ops Players*6,173*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*10%*Army.ca*85%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Milnet.ca Routine Orders for March 2013


Total Visits*116,214*Total Unique Visitors*35,829*User Registrations*642*Active Users*1,718*Member Birthdays in March*529*Accepted Terms & Conditions*218*New Subscribers*1*Expired Subscribers*7*Subscriber Status Changes*8*Posts*7,095*Edited Posts*413*Personal Messages*1,502*Moderator Actions*2,913*Banned User Blocked Actions*59,268*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*1,631*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in March 2013*0*Calendar Entries March (Any Year)*175*MilPoints Earned in March*531,409*Afghan Ops Players*6,330*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*10%*Army.ca*83%*Navy.ca*5%*Air-Force.ca*2%*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It's been far too long, but here are the "Routine Orders" for last month:

Army.ca Routine Orders for October 2015


User Registrations*1,740*Active Users*1,759*Member Birthdays in October*619*Accepted Terms & Conditions*190*New Subscribers*0*Expired Subscribers*7*Subscriber Status Changes*3*Posts*6,954*Edited Posts*482*Personal Messages*700*Moderator Actions*4,048*Banned User Blocked Actions*50,754*Lifted Warnings*0*Links Submitted*0*New Photos*0*Updated Photos*0*Calendar Entries in October 2015*0*Calendar Entries October (Any Year)*108*MilPoints Earned in October*119,695*

*Site Breakdown*


Milnet.ca*4%*Army.ca*89%*Navy.ca*3%*Air-Force.ca*2%*

A reminder that the Routine Orders Discussion thread is open for any conversation regarding these numbers.


----------

